# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Picture Dictionary  Tools

## Ramil

Гвоздь - Nail  
Шуруп - Wood Screw  
Винт - Screw   
Болт - Bolt (Cap screw)  
Гайка - Nut  
Шайба - Washer  
Молоток - Hammer  
Отвёртка - Screwdriver
Плоская отвёртка - Blade screwdriver
Крестовая отвёртка - Phillips screwdriver  
Сверло - Drill (Bit)  
Дрель - Drill
Ручная дрель - Hand drill  
Электродрель - Electric drill  
Стамеска - Chisel  
Шило - Awl  
Гаечный ключ - Wrench  
Торцевой ключ - Socket wrench  
Плоскогубцы (Пассатижи) - Pliers  
Клещи - Pincers  
Кусачки - Nippers  
Пила (Двуручная пила) - Saw  
Ножовка - Hacksaw  
Лобзик - Fretsaw  
Рубанок - Plane  
Топор - Axe   
Лопата - Shovel
Совковая лопата - Square-point shovel  
Штыковая лопата - Round-point shovel  
Кирка - Pick

----------


## Leof

вопрос откуда-то из дальних рядов зала: 
"А можно уточнить название гаечного ключа, который второй снизу?"

----------


## Ramil

> вопрос откуда-то из дальних рядов зала: 
> "А можно уточнить название гаечного ключа, который второй снизу?"

 Уточни

----------


## Leof

:P

----------


## Бармалей

You forgot one of the biggest tools on the forums:  
KALINKA_VINNIE!   
(шутка, КВ, это все -- ты знаешь, что мы все любим тебя)  ::

----------


## Friendy

> KALINKA_VINNIE!

 А по-моему немного похож.   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  I think you misread the title of the post. TOOL not *S*TOOL   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> I think you misread the title of the post. TOOL not *S*TOOL

 No, no, no. Even I don't think your as inconsequential as stool, Vinn.   ::

----------


## ibolit

What about a Spade? Isn't it also лопата?

----------


## Alware

and накидной ключ is missing

----------


## RavinDave

*Винт - Screw*  
Also the name of a popular card game (at least it was popular in Puskin's time)   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> and накидной ключ is missing

 *
Накидной ключ    
Рожково-накидной ключ    
Двухсторонний накидной ключ*        *Калинка Винни*   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

иголка    BabaYaga

----------


## BabaYaga

::    
Aaaawwwwww, what a cute little lady   ::   - OK, Kalinka, I apologize and take back the above picture.   ::     
Here's a correction:     *Калинка Винни*   
 :P    ::

----------


## Tu-160



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Aaaawwwwww, what a cute little lady    - OK, Kalinka, I apologize and take back the above picture.      
> Here's a correction:   
> [fluffy chair picture] *Калинка Винни*   
>  :P

   ::   ::  How sweet of you, ok, here is you again  *БАБА ЯГА* 
Just as fluffy as me!

----------

